#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Hollywood Feest

## reflection

een middelbare school dat een feest organiseert heeft als thema hollywood gekozen..

dat is natuurlijk aan hun; maar wat zouden jullie nu ophangen, wegzetten en aankleden om het in zo'n sfeer te krijgen.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Voila die is nogal makkelijk he... grote letters, mooie ouwe theaterrommel met als het kan vette barndoors erop en je hebt al een deel van je zaal af  :Smile:

----------


## AJB

Je kunt uiteraard denken aan een lichtgevende pompoen als center-effect, veel duisternis, zijlicht, vloerspotjes enz. Maak bijv. vloernevel en zet overal van die Showtec RGB-parren op de vloer. Zit lekker groen, lekker rood en lekker paars in ! Dit aangevult met een paar gekke speciaaltjes, profieltjes + gobo door de zaal enz. Niet teveel van bovenaf, lekker freeky houden allemaal  :Wink:  Spinnewebben in de zaal doen het vast ook goed (spin met rode ledjes als ogen  :Big Grin: )

grtz AJB

----------


## T-Nuzz

uhm....geloof dat AJB "Halloween" heeft gelezen ipv "Hollywood"  :Wink: . Maar verder inderdaad wat statieven met spots met royale barndoors. Misschien grote witte letters hollywood ophangen tegen de backdrop waar wat witte puntspots met zo'n scanmotortje overheen gaan.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Mooier als je van karton 3D letters kunt maken, en die van met een dikke rij 2KW van voren een totaaltje geven, en met wat floorspots van achter in een kleurtje (daar komt rgb wel van pas, maar goed dat moet je maar net tot je beschikking hebben). Dan je rookmachine verborgen achter het doek opstellen en met een ventilator langs de letters laten spuiten (moeten wel goed grote zijn dan natuurlijk). 
Ook leuk als je een mooie rode loper kunt regelen voor de inkom, staat altijd wel chique. Eigenlijk moet je dan ook een soort van gala dresscode maken, maakt het sfeertje wel af. Denk dat ze bij verschillende deco bedrijven best aardig wat hebben mbt dit thema (glamour algemeen).

----------


## AJB

Ooww jah... Vergissing [:I] Inderdaad Halloween gelezen...[ :Embarrassment: )] Nou jah, 't was nog vroeg zullen we maar zeggen. Hollywood :

- Groots, show/media-geniek, kitch

De school zal het feest ongetwijfeld hebben bedacht als verkleed-party, waarbij alle gasten op zijn/haar "hollywoods" gekleed gaan...
Dit betekend dat je je een glamour-feest moet voorstellen, incl. kristallen kroonluchter, veel doeken ophangen met strijklichtje (niet duur, wel mooi/strak effect). Verder veel werken met 'objecten', zoals palmboompjes her en der (met vloerspotje), sta-tafels met kleedje dat is geknoopt rond de staander enz..

zie bijv. http://www.lichtpunt.nl/DataFile.asp?LinkID=10
voor een idee (met dank aan Lichtpunt Groningen)

suc6 grtz AJB...en sorry voor de halloween vergissing  :Big Grin:

----------


## MiniMe

> citaat:Ook leuk als je een mooie rode loper kunt regelen voor de inkom, staat altijd wel chique.



Weet iemand misschien een bedrijf in de buurt van Utrecht waar je eventueel zo'n rode loper zou kunnen huren.

----------


## Dave

Je kunt misschien beter even naar een groothandel in stoffen gaan, en dan een rolletje dikke rode stof meenemen. Als het regent is het ding toch niet meer te gebruiken nadien en kun je em beter weg gooien. Zal denk ik in verhouding goedkoper zijn een echte loper. (Verhuren ze die dingen eigenlijk wel eens?)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Je kunt 'n echte wel huren, maar denk dat kopen inderdaad beter is. Of misschien dat er ergens een verhuurbedrijf nog eentje heeft liggen die eigenlijk niet meer toonbaar is voor echt chique dingen die ze voor n prikkie wel in de verkoop willen doen. Tja dat is een kwestie van rondbellen; ik hoop dat je nog genoeg tijd hebt gepland voor dit soort dingen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Moet je het versieren niet aan de schooloverlaten? De drive-in show levert alleen het apparatuur. Je zou wel het APPARATUUR in het thema kunnen laten passen (bijv. door die barndoors te nemen).

Bij ons op school doet de feestcommissie ook de versiering, de drive-in heeft al handen vol aan hun eigen spullen op te zetten [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Een beetje verhuurbedrijf heeft dit soort spul in de verhuur. 5 euro per strekkende meter. Chromen afzetpaaltjes 6 euro per stuk en een rood koord van 150 cm heb je voor 3 euro. Bij ons om de hoek zit zo'n verhuurbedrijf, maar vanaf Tilburg is dat wel een eind rijden naar Amstelveen

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

En NEE: dat hoeft de school niet per se te doen; als je zo'n show als concept verkoopt zorg je dus ook net zo goed voor de aankleding. Zo hebben wij al een aantal keren complete fabriekshallen in het zwart gehuld: trussje erin met wat spots eraan; vloertje erin, wat hangtafels, barretje en je hal is ineens een heel gezellig cafeetje. Verhuur van die concepten is best lucratief aangezien je de klant een hoop rommel uit handen neemt, en je meestal van tevoren al kan laten zien wat je te bieden hebt. Kun je meestal redelijk voor rekenen aangezien het vaak bedrijfsfeesten e.d. zijn. 
En idd: par-av heeft gelijk: je moet even zoeken maar in een straal van zo'n ik denk max 40/50 km zit echt wel een bedrijf die dat soort dingen heeft. Zou je nog verbazen hoeveel je meestal in de buurt nog kunt vinden.

----------


## splash

Mischien kan je zo'n skybeam neerzetten?

----------


## DJ.T

Die Skybeam zat ik ook al aan te denken ja, dan natuurlijk niet zo'n skyflower maar meer zo'n imperial die gewoon 1 dikke straal afgeeft. Gewoon aan beide kanten van de ingang zo'n ding neerzetten en die leuk laten bewegen.

----------


## splash

Precies, zoals in die stukjes van 20th century fox die je vaak aan het begin van films ziet.

----------


## DJ.T

Precies ja, dat was ook waar ik aan dacht Splash

----------


## ronny

je kan bv ook naar de filmzaal gaan en dan van die grote kartonnen figuren van acteurs uit bekende films vragen. Meestal gooien ze die toch weg dus ik denk wel dat je die kan meekrijgen. Stel dat je er zo een groot aantal kunt bemachtigen kan je deze allemaal aan de ingang zetten.  Je zou daar ook op de vloer grote sterren kunnen plakken( walk of fame  :Wink: ).

het zijn maar enkele ideeetjes  :Smile:

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> Je zou daar ook op de vloer grote sterren kunnen plakken( walk of fame ).



Je kan ook een walk of shame van de leerkrachten maken  :Wink:

----------


## ronny

ah voila alles is mogelijk :Big Grin:   hoewel misschien niet iedereen daar gelukkig mee zou zijn :Big Grin:

----------


## splash

Mischien kan je ergens zo'n grote oscar pop vandaan halen (lenen/huren/laten papier machéen)

Zoiets dus http://www.oscar.com/images/teaser/oscar_1.jpg

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> ah voila alles is mogelijk  hoewel misschien niet iedereen daar gelukkig mee zou zijn



zolang je niet te grof gaat zullen ze het wel begrijpen hoor[8D]

----------


## ralph

Hollywood: 
Film
bekende namen
coke...
glamour...

Als je zo'n concept in mekaar gaat draaien ben je een creatieve geest. Als je de vraag zo dropt en aan deelnemers vraagt jou de juiste richting op te schoppen...dan ben je GEEN creatieve geest.

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ralph_
> 
> 
> 
> coke...



EN welke soorten denk je, ik weet niet of de directie dit gaat toelaten,
misschien als je ze ook wat geeft[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## ralph

euhm...
ik ben tegen iedere vorm van veslaving....alleen een nymfomane zie ik niet als een probleem  :Smile: 

maar met het neer zetten van de sfeer afijn, als je een creatieve geest hebt/bent heb je hier al over nagedacht.

----------


## BENjpt

Bij de Expo (Rotterdam) hebbenze die oscar awards in miniatuur (30cm) uitvoering.. kost geen drol.

----------


## skyline

Ralph, misschien is niet iedereen zo creatief en dit is toch ook een goede manier van ideeen opdoen en delen met anderen? Niks mis mee dacht ik zo. En misschien zitten er wel hele nuttige tips bij waardoor je met weinig werk een Hollywoodshow neer kunt zetten. :Big Grin: 

Misschien is een afdeling plastische chirurgie wel wat... [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## ralph

Skyline: ben het helemaal met je eens. Maar wat deze snurker doet: onderwerpje droppen en niets meer van zich laten horen.
Kortom, mijn comclusie: erg bekrompen geest die een ander het werk wil laten doen waar hij de knaken voor gaat vangen.
Mu kan ik me natuurlijk schromelijk vergissen en is het zo dat Refection zn internetverbinding het niet gedaan heeft...maar iets zegt me dat dat niet zo is.

----------


## reflection

nee, ik ben een beetje aan het nagaan wat er allemaal te vinden is op dat gebied.

heb ook al het een en ander kunnen regelen, de walk of fame wilden we al doen, rode loper, filmposters, letters van hollywood groot en een flyer in die stijl.

ik zou dit thema zelf nooit nemen omdat ik het enigzins moeilijk vind, zijn zat andere thema's die mij meer aanspreken, maar hier heb ik idd weinig creativiteit mee.

----------


## RogerKeulen

Hé reflection is dit niet HET school feest van TILBURG.

Vorig jaar was het thema toekomst of zo iets.....

Morning heeft toen opgetreden of is dit van een andere school?

----------


## reflection

ehm dit is het schoolfeest, maar jij bedolet die van de universiteit denk ik...

----------

